# MSI GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Gaming X Trio



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2020)

The MSI GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Gaming X Trio comes with a large factory overclock and achieves impressive noise levels that are the lowest today, almost whisper-quiet. We also measured good temperatures on this triple-slot, triple-fan cooler.

*Show full review*


----------



## Basard (Dec 2, 2020)

I'd like to see ALL cards included in the charts.... Just for reference.  I know there is a price point and all that, but, come on man!


----------



## Anymal (Dec 6, 2020)

This is the card to buy. At local retailer is for 579eur, what do you think?


----------



## Anymal (Dec 29, 2020)

What the hell, mistake in 3060ti review, 2nd page
For their RTX3070, MSI reused the design for their GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio. The card is dominated by black with some gray highlights. The three fans are 95 mm in diameter. On the other side is a backplate.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 29, 2020)

Anymal said:


> What the hell, mistake in 3060ti review, 2nd page
> For their RTX3070, MSI reused the design for their GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio. The card is dominated by black with some gray highlights. The three fans are 95 mm in diameter. On the other side is a backplate.


Fixed, thanks!


----------

